# Anybody feel like theyve been deemed expendable by society???



## Exprswy2urSkull (Sep 8, 2020)

Does anyone feel isolated & attacked by the powers that should not be in the supposed "land of the free"?? Please reach out. You are not alone..


----------



## Barf (Sep 9, 2020)

Ha,

Why yes I have.

I just read your other post in that fb thread, and I gotta say...

Shit...

I was up to no good with a crew of people way back in 2009.

I heard the feds picked up my partner's brother and they had files on everything/everyone all of us were up to. At the time, I called bullshit. 

As time rolls on, I have no doubt that dood was telling the truth.

Maybe they do this kinda stuff to discourage us? Maybe just to fuck with us?

I was thinking about killing the/barf/the(points if you get the Simpsons refernce) off.

Maybe I shouldnt, cause the powers that be already know who the fuck all of us are.


----------



## Romanriff (Sep 9, 2020)

I feel the same. I don't like barriers but this "land of the free" is lined with ugly chain link fences.


----------



## Groundscore (Sep 13, 2020)

It doesn't matter what society thinks of you, it's what YOU think of yourself.


----------



## Tobiko (Sep 14, 2020)

Groundscore said:


> It doesn't matter what society thinks of you, it's what YOU think of yourself.



Yes! Otherwise you are just giving your own power over to some external abstraction, in this case the concept of “society”. This applies to any relationship. Harness your own power, share it freely with others if you so choose, but don’t hand it over on demand or let it be taken from you by force.


----------



## Mowgli (Sep 23, 2020)

talk to me about it ..............being ostracize everyday now


Groundscore said:


> It doesn't matter what society thinks of you, it's what YOU think of yourself.


True! We can only better ourselves to make real change


----------



## MFB (Sep 24, 2020)

I quite think its the other way around.
As in for me
Society is expendable.


----------



## Exprswy2urSkull (Sep 26, 2020)

Does anyone here know about the terrible plight of 'targeted individuals'?? How they are experimented on like lab rats with bio/nanotechnology, surveilled everywhere they go, & tortured with microwaves & electromagnetic frequencies?????


----------



## Deleted member 23824 (Sep 27, 2020)

. . . And they’re off .


----------



## The Thirteenth Orphan (Oct 8, 2020)

I was deemed expendable until around last December when the initial annotated genome of this virus was put on my desk. Now, for the moment at least, I am irreplaceable and very in demand. My thanks to the hype beasts for helping to turn my lead into gold. 

https://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/genome/browse/#!/viruses/86693/


----------



## Exprswy2urSkull (Oct 8, 2020)

The Thirteenth Orphan said:


> I was deemed expendable until around last December when the initial annotated genome of this virus was put on my desk. Now, for the moment at least, I am irreplaceable and very in demand. My thanks to the hype beasts for helping to turn my lead into gold.
> 
> https://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/genome/browse/#!/viruses/86693/


Howd u manage that ? ?
💚 1 little indian


----------



## The Thirteenth Orphan (Oct 8, 2020)

Exprswy2urSkull said:


> Howd u manage that ? ?


I developed novel primers targeting genes of interest for SARS-CoV-2. It was a stone bitch too. Damn things kept self-dimerizing.


----------

